# AoC - Buffed



## Antimon (15. Mai 2008)

Hy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wir ja noch immer keine eigene Rubrik auf Buffed haben, habe ich alle Beiträge, Casts und Shows zusammen gefasst, die 
jemals zum Thema Age of Conan von buffed veröffentlicht wurden.

update: Am 23.05.08 ist die Age of Conan Rubrik bei Buffed eingezogen. http://conan.buffed.de

Vielleicht findet ihr ja noch Meldungen, die ihr noch nicht kennt oder wollt einfach mal euer Wissen ein wenig auffrischen ;D
Falls euch fehlende Meldungen auffallen, bitte ich euch die zu posten, ich trage die dann umgehend nach.

Gruß
Antimon




*buffedNews*


*2006*
Age of Conan - Release verschoben - 25.07.06 10:40 Uhr
Age of Conan - Informationen zum PvP - 31.07.06 13:48 Uhr
Age of Conan - Vier neue Screenshots -  24.10.06 18:30 Uhr
Age of Conan: PvP-Video aus der Beta aufgetaucht - 7.11.06 13:38 Uhr
Age of Conan: Gratis-Spielgegenstand und Rundflug-Video - 27.11.06 09:54 Uhr
Age of Conan &#8211; Neue Bilder - 4.12.06 17:40 Uhr
Age of Conan: Wöchentliches Update - 9.12.06 11:43 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Bilder - 15.12.06 16:32 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Hintergrundgeschichten - 30.12.06 13:10 Uhr
*2007*
Age of Conan: Wahl der Waffen - 9.01.07 12:08 Uhr
Age of Conan: Veränderungen am Klassensystem - 13.01.07 23:10 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Screenshots und Video - 25.01.07 13:00 Uhr
Age of Conan beginnt am 30.Oktober - 26.01.07 10:08 Uhr
Age of Conan: Vier neue Screenshots - 1.02.07 12:29 Uhr
Age of Conan: Klassenvorstellung - 3.02.07 12:05 Uhr
Age of Conan: Klassenvorstellung - 9.02.07 21:40 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview zum Kampfsystem - 14.02.07 15:30 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zweite Unterklasse des Magiers veröffentlicht - 17.02.07 11:24 Uhr
Age of Conan: Barbarische Kneipenschlägerei - 20.02.07 00:11 Uhr
Funcom: Das Personalkarussell dreht sich - 21.02.07 11:53 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Material veröffentlicht - 26.02.07 12:17 Uhr
Age of Conan: Dritte Unterklasse des Magiers veröffentlicht - 2.03.07 15:24 Uhr
Age of Conan: Fünf neue Screenshots - 13.03.07 11:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Newsletter mit neuen Infos - 1.04.07 15:17 Uhr
Age of Conan: 100 Beta-Zugänge zu gewinnen - 3.04.07 12:59 Uhr
Age of Conan: Über 100.000 Beta-Anmeldungen - 12.04.07 10:49 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Video-Tagebuch veröffentlicht - 13.04.07 12:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Drei hochauflösende Screenshots - 13.04.07 15:31 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Charaktere enthüllt - 23.04.07 10:35 Uhr
Age of Conan: Infos aus dem Mai-Newsletter - 7.05.07 12:50 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Gameplay-Video erschienen - 8.05.07 11:27 Uhr
Age of Conan: Klassenvorstellung und Kurzvideo - 13.05.07 12:37 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Juni-Newsletter ist da - 4.06.07 11:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Video veröffentlicht - 6.06.07 07:55 Uhr
Age of Conan: Präsentation auf der Dreamhack - 11.06.07 16:35 Uhr
Age of Conan: Funcom verlost 200 Beta-Zugänge - 13.06.07 12:33 Uhr
Age of Conan: Quest-Storyboard - 16.06.07 09:33 Uhr
Age of Conan: The Black Ring Citadel -  22.06.07 19:50 Uhr
Age of Conan: Modifizierte Version für Deutschland - 27.06.07 17:06 Uhr
Age of Conan: Juni-Newsletter - 30.06.07 10:50 Uhr
Age of Conan: Vorschau, Video und Screenshots - 3.07.07 13:29 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Klassenvorschau und kurzes Video - 6.07.07 17:33 Uhr
Age of Conan: Offizieller E3-Trailer - 11.07.07 12:20 Uhr
E3: Erste Eindrücke von der Spielemesse - 12.07.07 10:59 Uhr
Age of Conan: Klassenvorstellung des Barbaren - 14.07.07 10:31 Uhr
Age of Conan: Übersicht der E3-Neuigkeiten - 16.07.07 12:03 Uhr
Age of Conan: Informationen zum Guardian - 20.07.07 19:58 Uhr
Age of Conan: E3-Berichte und Videointerview - 24.07.07 12:43 Uhr
Age of Conan: Kriegsanführer Kern Wolfeye und gefährliche Taranteln - 27.07.07 20:46 Uhr
Age of Conan: Spielerstädte - 3.08.07 10:17 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Conqueror - 3.08.07 18:02 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Interview - 8.08.07 11:12 Uhr
Age of Conan: Veröffentlichungstermin verschoben - 10.08.07 11:09 Uhr
Age of Conan: Offener Brief von Gaute Godager - 11.08.07 11:43 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zwei neue Screenshots veröffentlicht - 13.08.07 15:43 Uhr
Age of Conan: Video zeigt Spielerstadt - 14.08.07 14:07 Uhr
Age of Conan: Games Convention - 17.08.07 18:12 Uhr
Age of Conan: Weitere neue Screenshots - 20.08.07 13:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: ... belagert die Games Convention - 21.08.07 11:14 Uhr
Age of Conan: Bilder vom Messestand - 22.08.07 12:53 Uhr
Age of Conan: Videos von der GC-Präsentation - 27.08.07 09:21 Uhr
Das war die Games Convention 2007 - 28.08.07 09:03 Uhr
Age of Conan: Community Q&A veröffentlicht - 1.09.07 11:15 Uhr
Age of Conan: Video-Aufnahmen von der DragonCon 2007 - 5.09.07 12:20 Uhr
Age of Conan: Fünf Videos und ein Erlebnisbericht - 5.09.07 14:16 Uhr
Age of Conan: DragonCon - 7.09.07 18:05 Uhr
Age of Conan: Überraschung für Community-Mitglieder - 14.09.07 18:33 Uhr
Age of Conan: Deutsches Community-Portal - 15.09.07 11:14 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview mit Jason Stone - 16.09.07 12:28 Uhr
Age of Conan: Community Q&A Teil 2 - 21.09.07 17:04 Uhr
Funcom: Interview mit dem Product Director - 27.09.07 12:07 Uhr
Age of Conan: Informationen und Bilder aus dem September-Newsletter - 29.09.07 12:01 Uhr 
Age of Conan: Neues Entwicklerprofil - 5.10.07 15:45 Uhr
Age of Conan: Deutscher Trailer veröffentlicht - 8.10.07 17:19 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zwanzig neue Screenshots - 9.10.07 10:35 Uhr
Age of Conan: Informationen aus dem Freitags-Update - 13.10.07 14:27 Uhr
Age of Conan: Keine IP-Sperre geplant - 16.10.07 12:10 Uhr
Age of Conan: Präsentation in Tromsø - 17.10.07 12:20 Uhr
Age of Conan: Funcom sucht Forenmoderatoren - 18.10.07 12:35 Uhr
Age of Conan: Frauen von Hyboria - 20.10.07 11:01 Uhr
Age of Conan: Betabericht und Screenshots - 26.10.07 19:14 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Dunkle Templer - 29.10.07 11:39 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview mit dem Game Designer - 30.10.07 11:53 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Oktober-Newsletter ist da! - 2.11.07 14:52 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview mit dem Game Director - 8.11.07 13:28 Uhr
Age of Conan: Die Verbündete Keaira - 9.11.07 19:52 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Wächter - 13.11.07 10:42 Uhr
Age of Conan: Bericht von der Igromir 2007 in Moskau - 13.11.07 12:50 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interviews mit Jørgen Tharaldsen - 16.11.07 12:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zweiter Betabericht erschienen - 16.11.07 18:13 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuigkeiten zum Betatest - 23.11.07 15:45 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Eroberer - 26.11.07 17:44 Uhr
Age of Conan: Video und Konzeptzeichnungen - 28.11.07 14:08 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der November-Newsletter ist da! - 30.11.07 18:36 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuer Trailer - 7.12.07 09:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Santa Gaute fliegt einen Fan nach Oslo - 7.12.07 20:54 Uhr
Age of Conan: Bereits über 10.000 Tester in der Beta - 8.12.07 12:40 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Assassine - 10.12.07 21:05 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview mit Erling Ellingsen - 13.12.07 22:11 Uhr
Age of Conan: Musikstück vom Trailer und jede Menge Impressionen - 14.12.07 18:34 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Previews und ein Video - 17.12.07 10:43 Uhr
Age of Conan: Gewinner des Weihnachtswettbewerbs - 21.12.07 15:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zwei neue Screenshots veröffentlicht - 24.12.07 11:27 Uhr


----------



## Antimon (15. Mai 2008)

*2008*
Age of Conan: Interview mit Game Director Gaute Godager - 2.01.08 15:17 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview mit dem Entwickler-Team - 3.01.08 10:45 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Barbar - 7.01.08 17:34 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zehn neue Impressionen - 8.01.08 15:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Große Vorschau auf pcaction.de - 9.01.08 11:57 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Gameplay-Video - 01.08 16:57 Uhr
Age of Conan: Collectors Edition für Nordamerika - 11.01.08 09:52 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Videovorschau - 11.01.08 17:28 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zwei neue Gameplay-Videos - 14.01.08 10:52 Uhr
Age of Conan: Eine offene Betaphase ist doch eingeplant - 14.01.08 15:09 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Entwickler-Blog - 15.01.08 12:34 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zwei neue Videos - 16.01.08 09:24 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuer Blog-Eintrag und frische Screenshots - 16.01.08 12:34 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Flashseite - 8.01.08 09:58 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zwei Klassen gestrichen - 18.01.08 18:46 Uhr
Age of Conan: CES-Trailer zum Herunterladen - 19.01.08 13:06 Uhr
Age of Conan: Einige Spielinhalte vorerst gestrichen - 21.01.08 08:18 Uhr
Age of Conan: Verschiebung auf den 23. Mai 2008 - 21.01.08 11:42 Uhr
Age of Conan: Das Handwerk und das Questsystem - 21.01.08 20:17 Uhr
Age of Conan: Offener Brief vom Game Director - 21.01.08 21:27 Uhr
Age of Conan: buffed bei Funcom - 22.01.08 18:46 Uhr
Age of Conan: Oslo-Bericht und neuer Blog-Eintrag - 23.01.08 14:35 Uhr
Age of Conan: Umfrage - 24.01.08 13:16 Uhr
Age of Conan: Dungeon-Bericht aus Oslo - 25.01.08 19:59 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zwei neue Interviews - 26.01.08 11:23 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zwei frische Gameplay-Videos - 26.01.08 11:48 Uhr
Age of Conan: Fünf neue Videos - 28.01.08 11:02 Uhr
Age of Conan: Mitschrift der Frage-und-Antwort-Stunde - 30.01.08 12:21 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Januar-Newsletter ist da! - 1.02.08 15:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: Videomitschnitt aus Oslo veröffentlicht - 4.02.08 12:38 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Klassen-Interview - 5.02.08 11:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: Offizielle Altersfreigaben - 6.02.08 11:06 Uhr
Age of Conan: Deutsche Version ist keine Light-Version - 6.02.08 17:37 Uhr
Age of Conan: Frische Screenshots - 7.02.08 12:52 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Videos aus Oslo - 8.02.08 14:49 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zwei neue Screenshots - 11.02.08 18:08 Uhr
Age of Conan: Betatest und NDA-Verstöße - 12.02.08 14:37 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuer Brief des Game Directors - 12.02.08 17:34 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Bärenschamane - 13.02.08 11:48 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Screenshots - 14.02.08 20:46 Uhr
Age of Conan: Betabericht und Screenshots - 15.02.08 17:47 Uhr
Age of Conan: 14 neue Screenshots - 19.02.08 20:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Verspätung der Konsolen-Version - 20.02.08 12:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Gameplay-Video - 21.02.08 11:18 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Inhalte auf dem Portal - 22.02.08 17:38 Uhr
Age of Conan: Drei neue Videos - 25.02.08 11:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Betakeys zu gewinnen - 27.02.08 17:29 Uhr
Age of Conan: Drei neue Videos - 28.02.08 14:56 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Februar-Newsletter ist da! - 29.02.08 15:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Video veröffentlicht - 3.03.08 12:47 Uhr
Age of Conan: Vorschau auf das Barbaren-MMOG - 4.03.08 22:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuer Trailer erschienen *Update* -  6.03.08 13:31 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview zum Handwerks-System - 6.03.08 15:45 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Mitrapriester - 6.03.08 22:45 Uhr
Age of Conan: FAQ aktualisiert - 7.03.08 19:17 Uhr
Age of Conan: Frische Screenshots - 11.03.08 10:04 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuer Blog-Eintrag - 13. März, 13.03.08 10:24 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Inhalte auf der Community-Seite - 14.03.08 15:40 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview mit Pharamond - 17.03.08 15:37 Uhr
buffed intern: Age of Conan mit buffed-Rabatt - 17.03.08 17:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der Vollstrecker Sets - 18.03.08 12:56 Uhr
Age of Conan: Beta-Journal und frische Screenshots - 20.03.08 15:55 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Video - 21.03.08 09:36 Uhr
Age of Conan: Antworten von Kalanthes - 22.03.08 12:14 Uhr
Olnigg: Age of Conan in Ausgabe 147 - 22.03.08 15:10 Uhr
Age of Conan: Weitere Zahlungsoption - 27.03.08 21:13 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview mit Funcoms Product Director - 28.03.08 11:07 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Inhalte auf der Community-Seite - 28.03.08 16:44 Uhr
Age of Conan: PvP-Umfrage - 2.04.08 10:56 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuer Community-Manager - 2.04.08 12:40 Uhr
Age of Conan: Frische Bilder und Informationen - 3.04.08 10:49 Uhr
Age of Conan: Deutsche Pre-Order-Aktion - 4.04.08 13:50 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Interview und frische Bilder - 4.04.08 16:19 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Fragen und Antworten - 7.04.08 12:33 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Video - 7.04.08 18:04 Uhr
Age of Conan: Die Kundenbetreuung - 8.04.08 14:01 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview mit Erling Ellingsen - 9.04.08 10:24 Uhr
Age of Conan: Funcom klärt auf - 9.04.08 12:55 Uhr
Age of Conan: Beta-Wochenende - 10.04.08 09:49 Uhr
Age of Conan: Die Charakterauswahl - 12.04.08 12:14 Uhr
Age of Conan: Fragen an die Entwickler - 14.04.08 17:34 Uhr
Age of Conan: Tutorial-Video - 15.04.08 09:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuer Trailer - 15.04.08 18:11 Uhr
Age of Conan: Verwirrungen um Vorbesteller-Version - 16.04.08 10:09 Uhr
Age of Conan: Role Play Convention - 16.04.08 14:31 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuer Blog-Eintrag - 16.04.08 18:11 Uhr
Age of Conan: Newsletter - 16.04.08 19:27 Uhr
Age of Conan: PvP-Beta-Wochenende - 17.04.08 15:51 Uhr
Age of Conan: Open Beta ab dem 1. Mai - 17.04.08 20:39 Uhr
Age of Conan: Frag Kalanthes die Zweite - 18.04.08 17:56 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der berittene Kampf - 18.04.08 19:59 Uhr
buffed intern: buffed spielt Age of Conan - 18.04.08 20:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: Das PvP-Beta-Wochenende - 20.04.08 12:40 Uhr
Age of Conan: Fragen an die Entwickler - 21.04.08 16:22 Uhr
Age of Conan: Goldstatus erreicht - 22.04.08 18:15 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Umfrage gestartet - 23.04.08 11:46 Uhr
Age of Conan: Sprachversionen - 23.04.08 15:43 Uhr
Age of Conan: Open Beta - 24.04.08 01:36 Uhr
Age of Conan: Partnerschaft mit CD Projekt - 24.04.08 17:35 Uhr
Age of Conan: Betakeys auf der Role Play Convention - 24.04.08 18:31 Uhr
Age of Conan: Sneak Peek am 3. Mai 2008 - 24.04.08 19:56 Uhr
Age of Conan: Preismodell noch nicht endgültig - 25.04.08 10:30 Uhr
Age of Conan: Hyborian Insider #2 - 25.04.08 14:56 Uhr
Age of Conan: Eidos verschickt Beta-Zugänge - 25.04.08 16:57 Uhr
Age of Conan: Hinter den Kulissen - 28.04.08 15:55 Uhr
Age of Conan: Spellweaving - 29.04.08 10:17 Uhr
Age of Conan: Informationen zum Belagerungskampf - 29.04.08 15:57 Uhr
Age of Conan: Offizielle Erklärung zur Open-Beta - 30.04.08 08:53 Uhr
Age of Conan: Motion-Capturing - 30.04.08 10:45 Uhr
Age of Conan: Die monatlichen Gebühren - 30.04.08 16:53 Uhr
Age of Conan: Tutorials und Beta-Impressionen - 2.05.08 09:44 Uhr
Age of Conan: Vorläufige Rollenspielserver-Regeln - 2.05.08 21:59 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Interview - 3.05.08 10:43 Uhr
Olnigg: Age of Conan in Ausgabe 148 - 5.05.08 12:44 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuigkeiten zum Vorab-Zugang - 5.05.08 19:31 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zugänge für die Open Beta - 5.05.08 20:35 Uhr
Age of Conan: Blutiges Ende für die Open-Beta angekündigt - 6.05.08 21:28 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview mit Jorgen Tharaldsen - 7.05.08 07:51 Uhr
Age of Conan: Launch-Party und Präsentationen - 8.05.08 12:35 Uhr
Age of Conan: Zweite Abstimmungs-Runde - 8.05.08 17:30 Uhr 
Age of Conan: Limitierte ZBoard-Keyset-Edition - 9.05.08 12:08 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der April-Newsletter ist da! - 9.05.08 14:59 Uhr
Age of Conan: Frischer Trailer und neues Entwickler-Journal - 13.05.08 12:19 Uhr
Age of Conan: Aktuelle Statistiken - 13.05.08 17:35 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuigkeiten vom Launch-Event - 13.05.08 19:57 Uhr
Age of Conan: Emote-Guide veröffentlicht - 14.05.08 10:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: Week of Conan - 14.05.08 13:11 Uhr
Age of Conan: Ansturm auf das Early-Access-Programm - 14.05.08 15:09 Uhr
Age of Conan: Video vom Oslo-Event - 15.05.08 14:01 Uhr
Age of Conan: Week of Conan - 15.05.08 16:11 Uhr
Age of Conan: Stellungnahme zur Early-Access-Aktion - 15.05.08 17:26 Uhr
Age of Conan: Serverliste für den Early-Access - 15.05.08 19:43 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Screenshots und Bilder vom Oslo-Event - 16.05.08 10:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Frisches Bildmaterial - 16.05.08 15:31 Uhr
Age of Conan: Week of Conan - 16.05.08 17:11 Uhr
Age of Conan: Der König wird kommen - 17.05.08 00:29 Uhr
Age of Conan: Foren-Umstellung - 17.05.08 11:11 Uhr
Age of Conan: Start verzögert sich - 17.05.08 19:22 Uhr


----------



## Antimon (15. Mai 2008)

*Early Access 17.05.08 - 22:00   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
Age of Conan: Erste Schritte in Hyboria - 17.05.08 22:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: Culture-PvP - 18.05.08 09:20 Uhr
Age of Conan: Protokoll der Eröffnungsnacht - 18.05.08 10:04 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Fragen und Antworten - 19.05.08 12:10 Uhr
buffed intern: Neue Wochen-Umfrage im Forum - 19.05.08 12:29 Uhr
Age of Conan: Community-Team wächst - 19.05.08 13:55 Uhr
Age of Conan: Funcom feiert erfolgreichen Start - 19.05.08 15:30 Uhr
Age of Conan: Belohnung vom König - 21.05.08 20:22 Uhr
buffed intern: Age of Conan hält Einzug auf conan.buffed.de - 23.05.08 15:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neuer Trailer zur Veröffentlichung - 23.05.08 16:48 Uhr
buffed intern: Wir wollen Eure Conan-Guides - 25.05.08 17:30 Uhr
Age of Conan: Erste Zahlen vom erfolgreichen Start - 26.05.08 17:28 Uhr
Age of Conan: Video von der Oslo-Präsentation - 26.05.08 18:05 Uhr
Age of Conan: Wartungsarbeiten - 27.05.08 09:51 Uhr
Age of Conan: Kopfgeld und Gefängnisstrafen - 27.05.08 16:19 Uhr
Age of Conan: Erste Maßnahmen gegen Cheater - 28.05.08 09:20 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neue Zahlungsoptionen - 28.05.08 10:21 Uhr
Age of Conan: Erster Leistungsvergleich - 28.05.08 17:51 Uhr
Age of Conan: Jetzt bewerten - 28.05.08 20:57 Uhr
Age of Conan: Early-Access verlängert - 28.05.08 21:28 Uhr
Age of Conan: Artworks als Poster - 29.05.08 17:20 Uhr
AOC: Barbaren fragen, buffed antwortet - 30.05.08 14:59 Uhr
Funcom: Aktuelle Stellenangebote - 30.05.08 19:06 Uh
Age of Conan: Barbarischer Leistungstest - 30.05.08 19:48 Uhr
Age of Conan: Neues Kurz-Interview - 31.05.08 10:22 Uhr
Age of Conan: Geplante Klassenänderungen - 31.05.08 21:21 Uhr
buffed intern: Völlig buffed &#8211; Folge 16 ist da - 2.06.08 09:59 Uhr
Age of Conan: Frischer Patch aufgespielt - 2.06.08 10:11 Uhr
buffed intern: Metal-Song Gods of War - 2.06.08 18:30 Uhr
Age of Conan: Barbarischer Leistungstest - 2.06.08 18:30 Uhr
Age of Conan: Busenwunder-Beschwerde - 2.06.08 18:45 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview mit dem Product Director - 3.06.08 12:23 Uhr
Age of Conan stürmt die Charts - 3.06.08 14:25 Uhr
BLASC 2.5: Jetzt mit Kartenfunktion für Age of Conan - 3.06.08 17:35 Uhr
Age of Conan: Mehr Spaß mit dem Schlachtross - 3.06.08 18:22 Uhr
Age of Conan: Ausblick auf kommende Inhalte - 3.06.08 19:07 Uhr
Age of Conan: Latenzprobleme - 4.06.08 15:47 Uhr
Age of Conan: Interview mit einem Level-60-Spieler - 5.06.08 10:00 Uhr
Age of Conan: Reittier-FAQ - 6.06.08 09:06 Uhr
Age of Conan: Millionen-Hürde geknackt - 6.06.08 11:33 Uhr
Age of Conan: Freitags-Update - 6.06.08 17:36 Uhr
buffed intern: Barbaren-FAQ erweitert - 6.06.08 17:41 Uhr
Age of Conan: Verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten - 9.06.08 09:28 Uhr
Age of Conan: Information zu den Buddy-Keys - 11.06.08 09:37 Uhr
Age of Conan: Bluteffekte in der deutschen Version - 11.06.08 10:14 Uhr
Age of Conan: Kommen bald PvP-Ausrüstungen? - 11.06.08 20:35 Uhr
Age of Conan: Frisches Update aufgespielt - 12.06.08 11:04 Uhr
Age of Conan: Das bringt die Zukunft - 13.06.08 18:11 Uhr
Age of Conan: Gewinnt einen Lifetime-Account - 13.06.08 19:46 Uhr
Age of Conan: Verlängerte Wartungsarbeiten - 16.06.08 09:54 Uhr
Age of Conan: Erste Battlekeeps stehen - 17.06.08 11:31 Uhr
Age of Conan: Golden Joystick Awards 2008 - 8.06.08 10:06 Uhr
Age of Conan: Frische Stellenangebote - 19.06.08 09:37 Uhr
Age of Conan: Performance-Probleme behoben - 19.06.08 10:24 Uhr
Age of Conan: Brief vom Game Director Gaute Godager - 20.06.08 12:49 Uhr
Age of Conan: Informationen zu den Reittieren - 20.06.08 18:48 Uhr
Age of Conan: Guide zum Architekten und Städtebau - 22.06.08 11:46 Uhr
Age of Conan: Patch-Tag - 23.06.08 14:53 Uhr
Age of Conan: Infos für die Handwerker - 23.06.08 20:06 Uhr
Age of Conan: Infos zu den Nekromanten-Änderungen - 24.06.08 17:58 Uhr
Age of Conan: Patch-Tag - 26.06.08 11:13 Uhr
Age of Conan: Info zu den Serverproblemen - 26.06.08 14:28 Uhr
Age of Conan: Spieler erhalten einen freien Spieltag - 27.06.08 10:11 Uhr
Age of Conan: Testlive-Server eröffnet - 30.06.08 12:52 Uhr


----------



## Antimon (15. Mai 2008)

*buffedCast*
buffedCast Episode: 15
buffedCast Episode: 27
buffedCast Episode: 29
buffedCast Episode: 41
buffedCast Episode: 49
buffedCast Episode: 53
buffedCast Episode: 55
buffedCast Episode: 57
buffedCast Episode: 66
buffedCast Episode: 67
buffedCast Episode: 68
buffedCast Episode: 69
buffedCast Episode: 73
buffedCast Episode: 77
buffedCast Episode: 79
buffedCast Episode: 83
buffedCast Episode: 85
buffedCast Episode: 86
buffedCast Episode: 87
buffedCast Episode: 88
buffedCast Episode: 89
buffedCast Episode: 90
buffedCast Episode: 91
buffedCast Episode: 92
*buffedShow*
buffed-Show Folge: 26
buffed-Show Folge: 32
buffed-Show Folge: 69
buffed-Show Folge: 70
buffed-Show Folge: 75
buffed-Show Folge: 76
buffed-Show Folge: 83
buffed-Show Folge: 84
buffed-Show Folge: 86
buffed-Show Folge: 87
buffed-Show Folge: 89
buffed-Show Folge: 91
buffed-Show Folge: 92


----------



## Antimon (15. Mai 2008)

*Da es den Age of Conan Bereich auf Buffed gibt, wird der Beitrag ein wenig überflüssig. Aus dem Grund habe ich mich entschieden, ihn nicht weiter zu aktualisieren. Ihr könnt alle aktuellen Beiträge auf http://aoc.buffed.de/ lesen oder die älteren Beiträge im offiziellen AoC News-Archiv nachlesen. 

Ich wünsch euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß auf Buffed und in Age of Conan !!!   * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helix (15. Mai 2008)

Coole Ideee !!!

/sticky ^^ ( Oops WoW Forum angewohnheit xD )


----------



## PiGrimar (15. Mai 2008)

/Vote for Stick'y


----------



## Zidinjo (15. Mai 2008)

Super Geil. Wenn du wieder langeweilge hast mache so weiter ! Will auch ein Größeres Forum z.b Berufe usw


----------



## Drakonis (16. Mai 2008)

super arbeit, danke sehr /stickly


----------



## Dan5ale (16. Mai 2008)

coole sache, dankesehr
wäre auch für ne AoC Rubrik oder wenigstens nen größeres Forum


----------



## mikk (16. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube nicht dass es einen AoC Rubrik geben wird - (Haupt-)Zielgruppe von buffed sind Minderjährige die das Spiel gar nicht zocken dürfen.


----------



## Mikokami (16. Mai 2008)

mikk schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass es einen AoC Rubrik geben wird - (Haupt-)Zielgruppe von buffed sind Minderjährige die das Spiel gar nicht zocken dürfen.



In Deutschland darf es nur nich an Minderjährige Verkauft/Ausgehändigt werden, für den Rest sind wohl die Erziehungsberechtigten zuständig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (16. Mai 2008)

Da es ja viele Umfragen schon im Forum gibt, die Antworten zu dem Alter beinhalten, sind mind 30% der Buffed User schon Volljährig. 
Außerdem denke ich, dass buffed ein "Portal für Online-Spiele" ist. 

Und wenn man beachtet, dass AoC schon Goldstatus erreicht hat und den erfolgreichsten Start eines MMOs entgegen fiebert, sollte ein Portal für Online-Spiele schon mithalten. 
Zudem werden ja eine Menge News zu dem Thema verfasst. Mittlerweile sind es schon mehr als zu Warhammer. Das hat es ja immerhin in eine Rubrik geschafft.


----------



## bluewizard (18. Mai 2008)

wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht^^

/sticky^^


----------



## RifleJack (19. Mai 2008)

Finde es auch schade, das es für AoC keine Rubrik gibt. Bzw. sich von buffed noch Keiner dazu gemeldet hat wie der Plan ist. (Oder ist mir das entgangen?)

Wie ich gehört habe, soll ja die CE ausverkauft sein und auch schon jede Menge Vorbesteller in der Pipe sein. Also eine gute Basis für Informationshungrige.

Und wie Antimon schon sagt, selbst zu Warhammer gibt es eine.

Aber vielleicht ist ja auch schon was für den Releasetag geplant, denke nicht, das buffed sich da die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen möchte. Mal sehen was von offizieller Seite kommt.


----------



## Hoazl (19. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube die AoC-Spieler wurden von Buffed erhört - auch wenn es noch keinen offiziellen Link auf der Hauptseite gibt: http://aoc.buffed.de/

Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igi_90 (19. Mai 2008)

eine frage, kostet Age of Conan etwas? so wie WoW...

und weis noch jemand zufällig ob Warhammer Online auch was kostet?

Danke für Eure Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (20. Mai 2008)

Igi_90 schrieb:


> eine frage, kostet Age of Conan etwas? so wie WoW...
> 
> und weis noch jemand zufällig ob Warhammer Online auch was kostet?
> 
> ...




Du wirst für Beide Spiele bezahlen müssen so wie bei WoW auch.
Jeweils für das Spiel und dann monatliche Gebühren.


----------



## turalya (20. Mai 2008)

genau soviel wie bei WoW?
dann spiel ich es sicher
das spiel is einfach zu geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (20. Mai 2008)

/vote sticky 

gute arbeit, bleib drann


----------



## Stüssy (20. Mai 2008)

viele kiddise zocken CS also auch werden sie auch nicht vor AoC halt machen xD


----------



## Disteltee (20. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn das Spiel ab 18 ist wird es sicher Leute geben die doch an das spiel kommen werden. Sei es durch Freunde, Familie, etc. Aber ich glaube kaum dass 12-14 jähriger kapieren werden dass man AKTIV klicken muss wenn man angreifen will. Und wenn es die nicht gibt hoffe ich mal dass die Community gebildeter/höflicher/einsatzbereiter ist als in WoW.


----------



## Torben321 (20. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin 17, trotz dessen das es ab 18 sein wird überlege ich es mir zu holen.

Auch wenn mich hier jetzt alle Fans hassen werden dafür, hab ich damit kein Problem...

Natürlich könnte ich warten bis ich in ein paar Monaten Geburtstag habe, aber meiner Meinung macht das in meinem Fall keinen Unterschied aus, da ich bezweifel das ich im Gegensatz zu später nun weniger vertrage ..

Vielleicht hol ichs mir auch später ich werd ml schauen...

Und stellt dir vor, Poster über dem Post über mir.. ich spiele kein CS xD


----------



## EmJaY (20. Mai 2008)

Scheißegal ob 15 oder 25.Aufs verhalten kommt es an.

Ich spiel AoC schon dank EA.Die meisten Mitspieler sind OK aber auch hier gíbt es auch schwarze Schafe.

Leute ändern sich net plötzlich mit ihren 18. Geburtstag.
Bei WoW hatten wir auch die Regel 18+ hatten aber 3 Ausnahmen gemacht weil diese Spieler einfach nett und sozial waren.


----------



## Antimon (21. Mai 2008)

Hoazl schrieb:


> Ich glaube die AoC-Spieler wurden von Buffed erhört - auch wenn es noch keinen offiziellen Link auf der Hauptseite gibt: http://aoc.buffed.de/
> 
> Viel Spaß
> 
> ...




Ich dank dir für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (21. Mai 2008)

Da der Link inzwischen ja schon die Runde macht, möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch darauf hinweisen, das die Seite noch nicht offiziell vorgestellt wurde. Es wird im Moment noch daran gearbeitet. Alles was ihr seht, kann sich noch ändern! Auch der Inhalt ist noch nicht komplett. Sobald das Portal startet, werdet ihr es merken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (21. Mai 2008)

Joa Danke Ben.
Ich denke, der Start wird am Freitag sein, pünktlich zum offiziellen
AoC release ;D 
Schön zu sehen, dass ihr euch darum kümmert und die Herzen der AoC Spieler hier höher schlagen lässt !


----------



## turalya (21. Mai 2008)

glaubt ihr wir schaffen den "WoW-mittwochvormittag-thread"?
xD wär geil


----------



## turalya (23. Mai 2008)

also so wird das nix^^


----------



## Antimon (23. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe nicht, dass es solche Mittwoch Vormittags Threads hier im 
Forum geben wird. Das hier ist eine Übersicht der veröffentlichten 
Beiträge von AoC bei Buffed.
Falls sich das ändern sollte, wird das sticky wieder aufgehoben.
Das wär dann sehr ärgerlich.


----------

